# Repeater Pics



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

I HAVE HAD THIS FOR A LONG TIME. I KNOW VERY LITTLE ABOUT IT, EXCEPT THAT ITS A MOONPHASE REPEATER WITH PERPETUAL CALENDAR SHOWING DAY, DATE, MONTH. IT IS JUST UNDER 2 5/8" ACROSS OR ABOUT 66mm. THE MISSING CRYSTAL OPENING IS JUST OVER 2 1/8" OR JUST OVER 54mm. ONE OF THESE DAYS I'LL TAKE IT IN & SEE ABOUT GETTING IT WORKING MAYBE, BUT BEFORE I DO THAT, ANY INFORMATION WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED! THANKS.


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

At least, that's what I was told it was.....


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi!

Well, almost... first: It is a very nice pocket watch with a perp. calendar and the remains of a moonphase - but definitively not a repeater!

The movement is swiss made, alas just in standard quality, with 15 jewels, a swiss lever escapement, made in about 1900.

In repeater watches you can see the tone spring around the movements and at least two little hammers.

Regards, Andreas


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

Mikrolisk said:


> Hi!
> 
> Well, almost... first: It is a very nice pocket watch with a perp. calendar and the remains of a moonphase - but definitively not a repeater!
> 
> ...


Thanks Andreas.

The more I looked into it, the more I figured it wasn't a repeater after all.

I guess then the next question is... Any idea where to find a replacement dial?

Regards, Rod


----------

